# Remi baby pics to present



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I was just looking over some old photos of Remi. I can't believe the transformation...He went from being 15 lbs the day we got him, to about 65 lbs in the last photo. All in 4 months!

Looking forward to the next 18 months, when he will be 2 yrs old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's so gorgeous


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow he is a great looking dog! :wub:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! He has been a challenge, but well worth it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

*Remi at 7 months*

Remi was 69 lbs a week ago. He is gaining about 1.5 lbs a week and is 7 months and 1 week old this weekend. 

The close up of his face is one my all time favorite pictures of him. I can't believe how much his appearance changes week to week.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's so gorgeous love the face shot, and what a goof LOL


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Diane. He is growing up to be a pretty nice dog. He has appropriate levels of drive, smarter than most 4 year olds, and certainly less annoying than most 4 year olds 

It takes no time to teach him new things. But, its a double edge sword I guess. He gets bored very quickly and we have to keep his mind working or we will be in trouble.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very handsome boy!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are a few new pictures of 8 month old Remi. Finally got a profile view of him.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you! We are very proud of him. He is very social, outgoing and happy guy. He was 73 lbs today! He is getting huge.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome pictures! He's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wowza! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona thinks that is one handsome boy.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all. He is an attention getter for sure. We are constantly stopping to talk to strangers who want to pet him and see what kind of shepherd he is. Some are surprised that he is full GSD.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a very handsome boy. Beautiful pics.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

KathrynApril said:


> What a very handsome boy. Beautiful pics.


Thanks. He is alot of fun. Glad we are getting closer to adulthood.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome coat, the colors/pattern is just great.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

brembo said:


> Awesome coat, the colors/pattern is just great.


Thanks! We do like his color alot.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are some updated photos of Remi boy over the Thanksgiving weekend in PA. Love the contrast of his coat against the white snow. They had 8" of powder...we had a blast with the boy in the woods. He must have run around 10 miles over the weekend.

He is 10 months old in these pictures.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Handsome boy!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Handsome boy!


Thanks! Its amazing watching him grow and develop. We don't see him as a "big dog", but everyone comments on how big he is. He still acts like a baby though...such a whiner


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

So handsome and very masculine looking guy! Why was part of his leg shaved in the thanks giving pictures? (If you don't mind me asking ). Do you mind if I post a comparison shot of my own? From 9 weeks to 5 months? It's really cool how much they change


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> So handsome and very masculine looking guy! Why was part of his leg shaved in the thanks giving pictures? (If you don't mind me asking ). Do you mind if I post a comparison shot of my own? From 9 weeks to 5 months? It's really cool how much they change


Feel free to post!

He leg and belly were shaved because he decided to eat 2 CDs and needed to do an ultrasound. He is fine, just looks a little funny


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw poor guy; at least it didn't require surgery  thank you. OK here it goes....Lobo at 9 week, then again at 5 months. I have many comparison shots, but this one is my favorite, because it showcases all of the drastic differences  he is 7 months now, his head is definitely bigger than it was at 5 months, but in photos looks about the same.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> Aw poor guy; at least it didn't require surgery  thank you. OK here it goes....Lobo at 9 week, then again at 5 months. I have many comparison shots, but this one is my favorite, because it showcases all of the drastic differences  he is 7 months now, his head is definitely bigger than it was at 5 months, but in photos looks about the same.


He is a handsome boy. They change alot even in a month or two. You really notice it in pictures.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pictures from the blizzard 2015*

Remi will be 12 months old next week. Here are a few pictures from the blizzard today. Last I checked he was 26" at the withers and 74lbs.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's a hunk :wub:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

osito23 said:


> He's a hunk :wub:


Thanks, we are very pleased with his development so far.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Guys, here is Remi from yesterday's walk. He is 14 months old, 79lbs and 26" tall. He has packed on a few pounds since December, but I think he is still a very healthy, lean boy. 

I need a stacked photo to do him justice.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

A couple of pics of my boy Remi. 

He was in a time out in the last one...He calms right down when I put the leash on him in the house. He is now 20 months old. His weight hasn't changed, between 76-79 lbs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's a handsome boy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

He has a great masculine profile. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He's such a handsome guy  !


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Love his color! Furthers my need for a Sable!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all! He is a great ambassador for the breed. He is very gentle, can take a correction without falling apart, friendly with people and dogs (95% of dogs at least), alert, stable and balanced. One trainer recently asked if he would bite her if she corrected him...she gave a correction when he needed one and he looked up at her with a look that said "is that all you got"? She turned to me and asked if he would bite  

I'm liking him more and more as he matures and becomes less of PITA. So glad the puppy days are over. It REALLY pays to put in the hard work upfront training them, you can then enjoy the fruits of your labor.

He is not perfect though and we are working on his shortcomings.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Remi is such a gorgeous fella!! :wub:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

kelbonc said:


> Remi is such a gorgeous fella!! :wub:


Thanks! He gets lots of attention when we are out.


----------



## Mavi (Oct 29, 2015)

That's a good look'n boy!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! I love his mask and expression! So handsome! :wub:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> Wow! I love his mask and expression! So handsome! :wub:


Thanks. He has a personality to match...Here he is having some fun..He was not prompted to do anything, I was actually trying to set up some shelves for the garage in one of these photos. The other is a shirt that my friends dog wore and Remi was sniffing it, then ended up with it on his head.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are a few more of my skinny boy. He is getting alot more calories now that we switched foods. 

Hopefully my next phone will take better photos.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted a picture of Remi. He is 2 years old as of February. The picture from November and today is such a contrast. He is 26 inches and 85 lbs. Everyone who sees him comments on his head. I don't know if these pictures do him justice.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree, quite a change from November. Still gorgeous!!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

He's a gorgeous boy! I've been an admirer of Sequoyah Haus pups for a while now. Maybe someday lol!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow he filled out nice he is stunning:wub:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the compliments. 

He is definitely filling out. In the last 4 months he has put on 7-8 lbs. I used to feed him alot more back then and he was very thin. Since switching to Dr. Tim's Momentum I am feeding less and he has gained some weight and is at the right weight now.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Somethings never change....One at 11 weeks, the other at 25 months. He was dreaming today..


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice colour.


----------



## Chops81 (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops81 (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

beautiful dog


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

tunez33 said:


> beautiful dog


Thanks! He is a great dog most of the time...mostly when he is sleeping


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Love those big old heads! Good looking dog, comical too!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Love those big old heads! Good looking dog, comical too!


Thanks to he DDR genetics, he has a beautiful head.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Couple of recent Remi pics. He is 3 months short of 3 years.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Very handsome dog. Can you tell me how his behavior has changed over the years as well?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking GSD,


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all. He is deferentially a handsome guy. I love his head! We saw a dog out that from the color looked alot like Remi. But as soon as you saw his head, he could tell something was up. The owner said he was DDR, but had a tiny/narrow head. Very feminine dog. Turns out he got fixed very young. 



Julian G said:


> Very handsome dog. Can you tell me how his behavior has changed over the years as well?


His behavior has stayed remarkably consistent for the most part. He has become more affectionate since he was a puppy. He was not cuddly at all, but now he is much more "needy" and wants to be near you. He has become much more protective/territorial of the house. But he calms down quickly after I tell him to stop. Overall he is very balanced, confident with people and dogs.


----------



## MommyofMoose (Nov 5, 2016)

He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> Thank you all. He is deferentially a handsome guy. I love his head! We saw a dog out that from the color looked alot like Remi. But as soon as you saw his head, he could tell something was up. The owner said he was DDR, but had a tiny/narrow head. Very feminine dog. Turns out he got fixed very young.


Wow....terrible spelling error "deferentially" = "definitely" :frown2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a handsome boy! He looks great!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very handsome!! I love the look of his head!! Definitely masculine looking.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's Remi at about 4. Pictures taken in May of 2018.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is Remi at almost 5! He is 93 lbs, vet thinks he needs to drop about 7 lbs. Will work on that...but I think he is pretty lean.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I had a friend with a really nice camera come by and take some photos of Remi. They turned out awesome...made a 2019 calendar with a few of them. Here are my favorite...enjoy!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Remi is almost 8 (in February 2022). Not a young man anymore. Gray is starting to show.


----------

